# Best light, gravel and plant colours



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, I am about to set my tank up again, it will be for guppies, neons and some plattys.

I've noticed you can get different colours of lights for tanks and I remember someone once saying certain ones are good for different effects..
What light colour would bring out the best in my tetras and guppies? I tend to go for blue, red and tiger striped guppies, and the orange/red platty.

Also, I use mainly plastic plants and a few live so there is less mess and less to replace. I prefer natural looking plants best, but I know there are a few varietys you can get, so what goes best with the fish I have mentioned?

Gravel- I'm thinking about getting some more of the natural looking stones, as I hate the bright coloured ones, does it matter on the size of gravel? I am going to look for a pleccy that stays kinda small too.

What does anyone think?

x


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

you need pea gravel

Bristle nose plecs are small and peaceful

as for lighting, ask your local aquatic store for advice.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks  the gravel i had in mind is quite small like pea size, was that what you meant?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

used to be sold as "dorset pea gravel"
natural stones the size of peas


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

ah ok  im gonna be buying gravel, plants etc from pets at home
but going to garden cenrte for the fish as iv had problems with pah fish before and dying or disease


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

start slowlyonly a couple of fish each week to give the filter time to mature


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, will do. im gonna start with the tetras bcos im sure i remember being told they are the most hardy out of the ones i have chosen and will be better for the balance or something? 

my tanks 3feet by 2 foot so i cant really have many fish in there


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i found minnows and danios to be the best starter fish,
neon tetras can be very sensitive,
.


----------



## faun (Jan 7, 2009)

As you are starting a new set up you will need to cycle your tank so you don't have a large loss of fish. You can cycle your tank by putting in a couple of very hardy fish, you need to feed them very little. Make sure you do weekly water changes of at least 20% after 4 weeks you need to take a sample of your water to your LFS for them to test they will then be able to tell you if your tank is cycled and ready to be properly stocked. Adding plants is a good way of speeding up this process. When you clean your filter make sure that you rinse it in dirty tank water or you will loose all your good bacteria and have to start the whole cycling processs over again.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------

